# waterdoctor



## waterdoctor (Jul 6, 2021)

I have 2005 645ci that has intermittent convertible top issues. Most of the time the top will stop midway thru the closing process. I reverse the cycle one or more times and it has worked up to this point to get the top to close. Now the top stops while opening, but reversing the process has not helped. It will go back and close and lock but will not open all the way. I did notice that the boot door is not opening during the process. Any helpful hints would be greatly appreciated


----------

